# Primer systems - very interesting product



## DragonflyDH90 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thought I would post a link to this Australian product.


It sounds like it would be great, particularly for those who have larger areas of metal work to cover, they say it has excellent adhesion to plastics so I would imagine that would apply to glass as well.


No requirement to media blast r sand prior to application and no requirement to flat before top coating.
You can even leave the primer only surface without topcoat for an extended period.


Might be worth looking at for those that are at this stage, if anyone is interested in a test it would be worth spraying up some aluminium and tube samples and leaving them out in the weather for a while.


http://www.aql.co.za/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------

